# Too many springtails



## racer69 (May 24, 2006)

I have an ammy in a 10 gallon which I seeded with springtails. He has been in the viv for 2 months. My question is, there are hundreds/thousands of springtails in the viv, is this a bad thing? Is it overloade? If so what should I do? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I think the frog will feast and pick them off faster then they can reproduce, it will be just fine.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

get more amys, LOL.. these are beautiful lil frogs anyway and yours should be nice and fat ... Peter Keane


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

It is possible for too many insects to stress an animal.

If the tank is truly swarming with them, I would put some springtail food (whatever you use) in a certain corner, to try and concentrate them into one area. Also, a film can or two stuck to the upper sides of the tank will offer refuge if the amy does get bothered by the springs.


----------



## TheDoc (Aug 8, 2007)

Or you could reduce FF feedings for a while and see if the Inhabitant reduces the Population.


----------



## kwazarr (Oct 4, 2007)

If it becomes a SERIOUS problem, you could always remove your frog and give your viv a good dry ice/CO2 treatment for a few hours. That'll kill off the excess springtails, probably give your plants to the human equivalent of a BIG breath of O2, and provide your substrate with a new found natural source of organic nutrients! Just make sure that if you do this, to do it some place that is well ventilated!

Ross.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

NEVER heard of this....what's the secret to your "problem"?


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

> NEVER heard of this....what's the secret to your "problem"?


That is a great thing. We all want to know the secret. What did you use for substrate?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I've had springtail explosions before... it's usually to do with the fact that the tank is new, and cycling thru... it gets its fungus everywhere stage that causes a massive boom in springtails. I tossed in a few anthonyi and let them go to town, and didn't feed them. They didn't lose weight, and the springtail problem was significantly reduced :lol: Eventually the tank cycled more, an equilibruim was reached, and while I know I've got springs in the tank, in the 2 years since I never got that explosion again. I do get mini explosions when I add leaf litter, but that's it.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> I do get mini explosions when I add leaf litter, but that's it.


Do you call those 'pops'? 

I definitely get booms in springtails when the tanks are new and still cycling, or when I introduce more organic matter for them to chow on i.e leaf litter. I've built a bunch of terraria in the past before getting into PDFs and this pretty is always the case.


----------

